# bad cough for 3 weeks - antibiotics havent worked?



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

I've just finished a week on amoxicillin and it has done nothing to touch this really bad cough I have. I'm constantly choked on stuff coming up, my partner is sleeping on the sofa. I don't really know what to do or take anymore, they keep saying my lungs are clear. If anything it's worse now than when it first started and at 31 weeks, my bump is very sore from violent coughing and wretching up stuff. What can I try next?
Laura


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

All depends on whether or not you have a diagnosed respiratory tract infection or not? Did you give a sputum sample? If it is an infection then they need to know which bug is causing it to treat it properly. If it hasn't shifted within a week of finishing the amoxicillin then best go back and see GP again. Hope you get better soon


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Maz, no sample given, I'm not sure they really knew what it was but I had gone back to them a week after they sent me away to get cough syrup. Maybe they were just giving me the antibiotics to shut me up! I'll try and give it another week and then go back to them. Thanks again x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you have thick stringy mucus, a cough that has lasted for 3 weeks with bouts of vomiting or violent coughing then you should be tested for whooping cough given the current epidemic, just to rule it out. Amoxicillin will not work  for this.


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

Eek I will do thanks Holly. I've left it a few days and it is still the same, I could go a few hours without it being too bad but then have bouts of really bad coughing/wretching crap up, makes me feel quite faint. I think this is coming up for 4/5 weeks now I've had it. Ironically I had the whooping cough vaccine done only a few days ago but presumably this makes no difference. Boo, I just want my respiratory system back...

Thanks, Laura x


----------

